# Starting seeds off in a big pot? Bad idea?



## GreenBandit (Apr 1, 2005)

ok so i've read that it's a good idea to start your seeds in a small pot then after a few weeks of growth switch over to a bigger one...logically i fail to see the point in this and was wondering if the seeds will grow normally if planted initially in a bigger pot...it's just that i'd rather avoid the shock to the plants when they're transferred...wat u guys think?


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 1, 2005)

it's indeed better to start with small pots, and after a couple of weeks trasfer them to big pots, the shock is not that big if you're carefull enough.

greetz


----------



## joe blow (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree with you.  I've never read anything that says you have to start in small pots. I always put one seed in a big pot, to avoid any transplant whatsoever.  It works well for me.


----------



## MaddEnemy (Apr 1, 2005)

This is my first time growing and I have wondered this same question.

The only thin I can think of is that the roots will ball up in smaller pots, some people use 4in at first, then 6in and then the final large pot. This will keep a lot of roots around the base of the plant so when you start fertilizing/feeding the roots will grab more of the food as it seeps down through the ball of the roots instead of the food looking for the roots because when starting in a big pot the roots will grow down and out eventually filling the pot with roots but not right away.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow, I have to be realy high cause I wrote a reply and read it back to myself and was like. Dude, that's not right. Heh. Let me try again.

When I started seeds in big pots, the roots grew out the bottom before the top filled with roots. Like it was root bound, but it wasnt. It seems to grow down faster then it grows out. Seems like a waste of space. But that's just my guess.

I personaly do it cause I give my plants more attention during veging then I do flowering. Besides checking them or tieing up a branch I hardly touch them in flower. But in veg i'm sometimes handling them twice or three times a day. Tucking branches, trimming leaves, moving them around to find the best spot for that plant to get the best light and not cover anyone else up. Stuff liek that. Hard to do in a pot with 30-50 pounds of soil and water in it. Also it just takes less room. And I also had a root problum because as I moved the pots around it scraped the root ends up under the pot and they didnt grow much. Heh.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 1, 2005)

Their are seceral reasons you start small, and work up....
1.  It's easier to keep the soil consistantly moist in small pots. 
2.  When you transplant to a bigger pot, it gives you a chance to check the roots, and change the soil if needed
3.  Everytime you transplant, it shocks the plant, and makes it grow more vigorously.
4.  It's VERY common to overwater in big pots, with small plants, as the soil doesn't dry out evenly.

For the little bit of extra work, IMO it's definately worth the effort.


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 1, 2005)

sweet thanks guys for the info...so how long should i keep the small pots b4 switching over?..brainwreck u say 2 weeks?...is this bout the right itme guys?


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 2, 2005)

depends how long you veg, if you veg fot 5 weeks, then you take the first 2,5 weeks for the smallest pot, then change them into a bigger pot, and after the 5th week change them in a bigger pot which will be the last change, cause then you need to start to flower.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 2, 2005)

Change them when they become root bound.  Once the roots start comming out of the bottom.  I mean like alot of root, not just one or two.


----------



## GreenBandit (Apr 2, 2005)

got it...thanks


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 15, 2006)

I know this is an old one but looked into it myself. I even asked the guys on hightimes. In my studies the only good really it that they are easier to manage in smaller pots. That is it. A root system that grows down is a good thing. Makes the plant more able to grow taller and heavier without getting ripped out the dirt. I was overwatering a plant and so the roots stayed close to the surface. It was a month into flowering and when I got off work one day the whole rootball was out of the ground. I had to replant it, it was ok though. Next crop I did what the book said and didn't water as much, but left everything else as I did the crop before... and the roots went in farther. When I harvested I noticed a big difference. Remember, everything that a plant goes through changes it it. That's why there's no one way to grow.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 15, 2006)

good onw laylow


----------



## KADE (Nov 15, 2006)

I 2nd that....   
I always seem to have healthier plants in small->big pots... plus it lets me choose which ones are slow growers and should go under the knife or get root washed and put into hydro...


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 16, 2006)

KADE said:
			
		

> I 2nd that....
> I always seem to have healthier plants in small->big pots... plus it lets me choose which ones are slow growers and should go under the knife or get root washed and put into hydro...


 
 Yup, that's the best reason of them all. That is the only reason I do it. I grow them up to the point that I sex them, and pick out only the best females. Then I take up the room by pruning and bending. I only prune once, but I bend the hell out of them. That way all those lil buds get plenty of light and become big buds. I don't have too much space, if I did I would like to get some big-o-colas. My first crop was averaging 4-5 feet, and that was just too tall for my light. So all I had was a few good colas. But the rest was not worth keeping so tall. But, until I get a bigger house out in the country. I do what I can. 

Huggy B


----------



## turfsire (Nov 16, 2006)

i have two strains germinateing now master kush and flo,the master is a indica and the flo's are 60% stavia and 40% indica..are these good strains?
and when i do pot them the deeper the pot is the better lets say 3 inchs wide and eight deep or some thing like that?


----------



## KADE (Nov 16, 2006)

I 90% of the time work with female cuttings... but I find sometimes one will grow slow as hell compared to the others.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 16, 2006)

turfsire said:
			
		

> i have two strains germinateing now master kush and flo,the master is a indica and the flo's are 60% stavia and 40% indica..are these good strains?
> and when i do pot them the deeper the pot is the better lets say 3 inchs wide and eight deep or some thing like that?


 
I don't really know about strains. I don't know if I just aint hooked up, or Ohio just really F'n sux. They name their stuff whatever they want, but I have been there long enough to know it's swag with a name the dealer gave it. Hence I am a modern day Dr.Greenthumb. But, as far as the pots go, yes. Those deeper ones are great to start off with. I learned mostly from books. I just got a new one while here, the new bible from Jorge Cervantez. It's great, much better than the other ones. But yeah, it will allow for the roots to develope while very young, and take up very little space. Then you can start to pick out the best. Then transplant, get a good look at the roots, checking for disease, pests, fungus, or just sickly roots. Either put them in full size, or just a step up. Because a 3X8 pot will only last through the seedling stage. I found that if you let them become root bound, you will regret it. And they grow heathier having a pot that is bigger than what you need. Well, at least I do that so I don't mess up. Not that they grow better, just better than being restricted. And those deep lil starter pots are great when you go to transplant. Damn, sorry to make this so long. As you can imagine, I get bored here. I have nothing to do, and am stuck on a lil @ss camp. I work out, work, eat, sleep, and do it again. :bugger: I love my life! Hope that helps just a bit. 

Huggy B


----------



## turfsire (Nov 16, 2006)

i hear u barking about jorges book a real bibl egood info and cool pics...
on my last grow i kept my plants in small pots for nearly 4 weeks a right mess up still got em harvest in two weeks i should get back 3 z's from 4 plants..
im learning though i'll take that info about the pots thanks


----------

